# horsebow or recurve?



## johnjohnjohn (Aug 9, 2009)

hi im 13 and looking at a horsebow and was wondering at the differances between a recurve and a horsebow the horsebow i was looking at is a kassai hungarian "bear" thanks


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

john -

For a first bow, stick with a std configuration recurve. Not familiar with that model. Horsebows may look cool and are usually very smooth on the draw, but the relatively straight grips and no shelf just lengthen the learning curve needlessly. You might also want to locate some one IN PERSON to show you the ropes. Check the phone book for archery ranges and see which have JOAD programs. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

A standard Recurve would be better and easier to shoot, the best shooting Horsebows are the Saluki's which are a close match to normal Recurves in performance and ease of shooting, the only problem they're not cheap.

If you have a real desire for a horsebow Kassai make reasonable Bows but dont expect great accuracy with it. watched Kassai shot in Hungary a couple of years ago, amazing skill.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

agreed, a horsebow is very cool but a much tougher beast from an accuracy perspective. Nothing says you have to shoot it with a thumb ring vise three fingers but without a shelf and shooting off your hand, it will be different and require more practice. I agree since your just starting, get a recurve or longbow, work on your form and strength and go from there....


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Since you are closer to Scotland than we are, get yourself a Border Black Douglas. That's a bow you will keep for a lifetime.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have to agree with the others, about going with a recurve. :nod: There's enough basics to learn without throwing in a bunch of new problems with a horsebow.

I had a horsebow and it was interesting...strange, but interesting. Would I use one for my main hunting bow? Nope! I'm not saying that it can't be done, but the consistancy of shooting such a bow requires even more time spent with the bow than most "standard" recurves and/or longbows.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Not to sound rude (everyone is entitled to an opinion) but I would go with the recurve for the same above reasons, but mainly because I think they are ugly. People like em, I don't. I think that the shape of the bow is just... I dunno, weird... alien, something like that. I would go with the curve.

This post is not to offend anyone and is based soley on my opinion, so don't complain about it.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

They are a different animal all together but I have to say my daughter (she is 13) has a Kassai Magyar Sport and can really shoot that thing. She doesn't worry about "center" shot or off the knuckle she just shoots it like any other bow. She shot a 250 at a 3D shoot the other week. I think she is good with it because she likes the bow and it has a smooth draw with no hand shock. 
I shoot with a thumb ring and find I am more accurate with that method than with fingers. I guess to each their own.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Stick with what people in your area will know about -- which is longbow and recurve.

I've used horsebows but your hand placement better be perfect. It is something a person can explore, once they become proficient with other bows or don't care how long the learning curve will be.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of my Saluki's the 'Turk' model, I prefer the 'Ibex' as it's a bigger riser making it easier and more accurate to shoot. I've used it 3 fingers under with Carbons in Fita 3D, I even managed to outshoot the Fita 3D world champ in a tourney, he was shooting Barebow using a Oly Recurve so these Saluki's can compete against the newer Recurves.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Major difference between a Kassai horsebow and the Saluki Turk pictured above. The reason the Turk is a shooter is the shelf. The Kassai bows are shot off your hand, so if don't you have the time to spend searching for the right arrow, go with something with a shelf.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Steve,
Never tried 3 under, when you shoot that way, which finger has the most preasure and where do you anchor ?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

LongStick64 said:


> Steve,
> Never tried 3 under, when you shoot that way, which finger has the most preasure and where do you anchor ?



It's not just the arrow shelf it's build quality, you can order Saluki's without shelf if you want to shoot off the hand.

I anchor same spot as when I shoot split finger in Longbow, middle finger coner of mouth and top finger just under cheek bone. A lot less pressure on ring finger with 3 under and easier aim (gun barrel down the shaft), makes a nice change from Longbow.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

Those Salukis sure are nice looking. I also like the idea that they shoot like a "regular" stick bow if you do not shoot with a ring. They are a little more expensive than your other horsebows as well; but from what I hear from Saluki shooters the performance is worth the money.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Other than Saluki, what other "horsebows" do you think compare with them. I've only come across Saluki and Spitfire, there has to be someone else.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

As mentioned before there is Kassai and Grozer, but there bows are more exotic and are shot either off the knuckle or with a ring. Siege Works makes a Magyar horsebow that you can get him to put a rest on, and the bow is really economical. I have one and really enjoy shooting it with the ring. You could shoot it with fingers no problem as it is on the longer side for a horsebow. It seems to be fast and I do not notice the hand shock. Dave is also a great guy and if you tell him what you want he will probably be able to "hook you up". He also makes an Asian inspired bow that from the reviews is a great shooter.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

jbl said:


> As mentioned before there is Kassai and Grozer, but there bows are more exotic and are shot either off the knuckle or with a ring. Siege Works makes a Magyar horsebow that you can get him to put a rest on, and the bow is really economical. I have one and really enjoy shooting it with the ring. You could shoot it with fingers no problem as it is on the longer side for a horsebow. It seems to be fast and I do not notice the hand shock. Dave is also a great guy and if you tell him what you want he will probably be able to "hook you up". He also makes an Asian inspired bow that from the reviews is a great shooter.


I sent Dave an e-mail recently about potentially getting one of his Scythians. Never tried one, but the design looked interesting and the intro price was, of course, a boon. I saw they had pics of the horsebow, but no pricing or options listed. I'm curious, though...


----------

